# 550D live histogram while shooting video?



## coffee_king (May 24, 2017)

Hey Guys
I use the 550D as a spare static camera for shooting video.
I cant bring up a live histogram while shooting video anymore (Yet can on 600D and 5D iii).
Now either I'm going crazy here and it never did it (And I just never noticed it before as I sometimes also run Magic lantern on it) or Ive done something to the settings?
Any thoughts?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## meywd (May 24, 2017)

I remember its part of ML, so make sure it's installed on the card you are using for the 550D


----------

